# lighten up my alloy even more



## runnerstreet (Aug 8, 2010)

2006 Trek 2100zr 
Bontrager RXL Blade handlebar 
Bontrager XXX Lite stem 
Shimano Ultegra 6600-SL drivetrain 
Shimano Ultegra 6650-SL compact crank 
SRAM Red 52/36 Chainrings 
Shinano DA WH-7800 wheelset 
Conti GP 4000's 
Speedplay Zero peddles 
Fizik Aliante saddle
Thomson Masterpiece seat post
Thomson seat post collar

Ok, so I know some of you might say "why the hell would some schmuck spend so much money on a bike that origianlly cost 1300 clams". 
My answer to you is "because customizing my bike is also my hobby, not just riding it".

I know there are some lighter components out there that what I already have, but I like what I got and the way it rides, and now its so much better than stock. AND I want more! 
On my wish list:
Dura Ace 7900 drivetrain
Dura Ace 7900 c24 or c35 wheels
lighter front forks
Bontrager RXL carbon cages
Speedplay Zero Ti peddles
All Ti bolts (already have some)

See a slight theme here? Mostly Bontrager and Shimano components, some deviation with the saddle, seatpost, and peddles. 
I would like some imput on which of the DA wheelsets (I'm a climber and a down hill bomber on average roads), and forks (would love to find a used Bontrager Madone 5.something fork with the same dark grey painted / carbon scheme).

Thoughts?


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

The best upgrade for that bike would be a lighter carbon frame and fork. Otherwise you are spending a lot of money to marginally drop the weight of the components.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

jrob1775 said:


> The best upgrade for that bike would be a lighter carbon frame and fork. Otherwise you are spending a lot of money to marginally drop the weight of the components.


I totally agree--it's time to replace the frame. Better yet, put the original seat, bars, stem, etc on it and sell it. It'll be cheaper to buy a new bike and put your existing upgrades on it.


----------



## Drew69 (Jan 16, 2012)

Get a new frame, you'll be happy you upgraded that.


----------

